
A Good GUI Tool for Relational Databases (PostgreSQL, MySQL...) - huyphams
https://tableplus.io/
======
huyphams
I'm a Mobile developer and I hard to find a Native Relational Tool with good
UX and Retina support so I made it. It's free for using and will be free
forever but if you want to support us to develop, I'm very appreciate.

PSEquel is a good one but didn't support multab, shortcut keys and still using
open-ssh outside the app.

TablePlus currently Supports: PostgreSQL, MySQL, RedShift, MariaDB... High-end
security ensured.

Features: Connection tags: development, product, staging, testing, Highlight
syntax SQL, indent SQL, Customize font size, themes (support dark themes),
Many shortcut keys, safe mode, lock your production database, quick view,
quick open table via spotlight.

Road map: Will make plugin for export data and render chart from query, JSON
viewer and many more... (Windows version is under developement)

------
DrScump
Your app is oddly popular among just-created accounts.

------
holechihieu
Nice app. Very smooth and elegant UI.

------
daovangiangbk
Nice native app with great ux.

------
hieutrinh
Great app, great ux

